

NetDNA sets the bar for startup- and developer-friendliness - btipling
http://blog.leftronic.com/netdna-sets-the-bar-for-startup-and-developer

======
afhof
This was a bad decision. Api change should never be made in 48 hours for a
single customer. These are the kinds of decisions you are stuck with for
years. Worse, if you ever want to get rid of it, you can't! Good Apis don't
slide the carpet out under dev's feet.

Making knee-jerk, one-off decisions are a sure sign of bad things to come.

~~~
nycacorp
In normal cases this would be true.

You want to have a system in place that is adaptable and flexible for its end
users, but strict enough so that it doesn"t break production or core systems.
This is where agile development and quality assurance comes in.

I think in this case the requests made were already on the development
roadmap, and were escalated with the request. It is not unrealistic for any
high performance team to crank out these types of requests in 2 full days, and
still maintain a solid API platform.

Plan, Do, Check, Act is aleays the best method for long term product quality
assurance. Eventually all systems will have a need for some type of update
that makes improvements or innovatations to its code base. Its how you deploy
those changes which determines the updates success.

------
AnthonBerg
They've been really good to me also. I asked if it was possible to check the
status of push-CDN content sync to edge servers via API. It wasn't possible,
but the op said they'd forward the request to devs. A week later the call was
implemented and available.

------
crabasa
Is this a satire? There are an incredible number of exclamation points (!),
the post is hosted on soon-to-be defunct Postereous and the OP seems surprised
that developer evangelists/advocates exist and are helpful.

~~~
jdorfman
Carter, no it is not. I know Twilio has a great API and a number of
integrations, this was one of our first 3rd party integrations on our new API.
Why are you so upset?

~~~
crabasa
Not upset at all, apologies if it came off that way. Just trying to ascertain
the legitimacy of the post, thought I saw some red flags.

~~~
jdorfman
all good <3

------
dubcanada
Any review that has 'Wow!' in it should be deleted before posting.

And 'Mind you, NetDNA is not a tiny little startup with a handful of customers
- they have thousands of paying customers and they are promising to turn
around a new API feature in less than two days!' doesn't cause any alarm bells
to go off? What "giant company" can turn around two new API solutions and
test/deploy in 2 days? None, not even Microsoft. There should be wayyy too
much red tape for such a thing to ever happen.

~~~
jdorfman
@dubcanada we are not a giant company or a tiny startup. We have great
engineers who move fast and meet tight deadlines. Believe me, our customers
and partners appreciate it.

